# My USB HDD cannot be detected, but shows in Device Manager



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 12, 2015)

My HDD is Western Digital 1 TB

My brother used the HDD in someone else computer, and thats when it stopped "functioning"

Brining it back home, i put it in my PC. It cannot be detected by My Computer

The LED Light is blinking, and i can feel the vibration of the HDD

Here are the screen shots of Device Manager and diskmgmt.msc

*i.imgur.com/BgtZtiS.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SAwtk1m.jpg

*What can i do about it ?*

There is nearly 900GB of Family photos and pictures with lots and lots of important stuffs. I cant lose this HDD, its too important. I have no backup of the files. Its a DO or DIE situation i NEED those files back..


----------



## skeletor13th (Sep 12, 2015)

use 'Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows' to assess the state of the drive and 'EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard Technician' from KAT to backup whatever it finds by deep scan.

in my case the Seagate Ext HDD was asking to be formatted whenever i plugged it into my laptop. so, i used 'chkdsk' to fix the drive  and got almost 80% of my data.


----------



## topgear (Sep 13, 2015)

Try it on another computer. If it's not possible for some reason then run a live linux distro and test the HDD there. If it works uninstall all USB drivers of windows, reboot and let them auto install.


----------



## Faun (Sep 13, 2015)

Recover the partitions
Free Partition Magic alternative and Partition Manager Freeware for Windows XP/Vista/7/8/10.

Recover files from unallocated space External hard drive [Solved] - Western Digital - Storage


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 13, 2015)

skeletor13th said:


> use 'Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for Windows' to assess the state of the drive and 'EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard Technician' from KAT to backup whatever it finds by deep scan.
> 
> in my case the Seagate Ext HDD was asking to be formatted whenever i plugged it into my laptop. so, i used 'chkdsk' to fix the drive  and got almost 80% of my data.



How do i run chkdsk when the Eternal HDD does not have a drive letter


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 13, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> How do i run chkdsk when the Eternal HDD does not have a drive letter



Does assigning it a drive letter from disk management works?


----------



## skeletor13th (Sep 13, 2015)

in your case you have to recover the lost partition. so, get 'EaseUS Partition Master' and use this guide -

Free partition recovery software to recover deleted or lost partition


but, before you perform any of this, dont forget to recover as much data as you can with 'EaseUS Data Recovery Wizard'.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Sep 14, 2015)

update your windows.


----------

